# Metro Update



## kcl (Dec 27, 2009)

Work on the Metro is progressing. We now have a rear bumper
















That thing gave me a fit, but we got it on there now.
This is the front without the body, was not quite finished
at this time








It's now finished and all extra glue removed and sanded.
Next will be a good cleaning and chassis paint then we can
get back to the body.

Kevin


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Nice Kevin....*

You've really got the eye for these details... and I've got my eye on this build!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

eye, eye do to!! Bz


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Bookmark... really interested in the process here.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Ok, you got me too ! ....looking fwd to seeing how this build progresses, and giving ME lots of ideas too :thumbsup:


----------



## kcl (Dec 27, 2009)

Started painting the chassis and realized the rear axle
holes are to big. Got to looking around and found some of 
these








Compression inserts for 1/16th nylon tubing, opened the id hole
up to fit the axle and drilled out the chassis to fit the insert.
Cut them down to size and pressed them in the chassis.
















No more wiggly axle. Now back to paint

Kevin


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

nice bushing. where do you get them?


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Nice Job Kev!! I'm, liking it !!! pig


----------



## kcl (Dec 27, 2009)

Al
I got these from the guy that supply's the brass fittings at work.
originally I wanted them for injector stacks, but to big.
They are tube supports for compression fittings.
I only have a few left but if you PM me your address
I'll send you a couple to look at. 

Kevin


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Nice tech tip KC!

Looks like it has possibilities on gear plates and bottom armature holes too.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

thank you Kevin, PM sent.


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Looking cool!!!!!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Now if ya can just add a couple of grease fittings... That's a great engineering trick...Home Depot will be busy tommorrow... RM


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

A great tip to file away, never ever would have thought about those fittings for axle sleeves! Nice innovation or restoration method! :thumbsup:


----------



## kcl (Dec 27, 2009)

*Little More Progress*

Well got the chassis back together, felt a little tight but 
found a bad idler gear replaced that and feels a lot better.
Got a set of headers working ,waiting on the first coat of 
paint to dry.








Put the body back on to fit the headers up and mount. After 
that we can start on the body work.
















Looking into some graphics for it, but no luck yet.
That's all for now more later

Kevin


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Lovin' this build :thumbsup: @ Kevin


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Some very clever stuff going on here!


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

NICE!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: pig


----------



## kcl (Dec 27, 2009)

*Diaster*

The Metro suffered a major setback as in the paint for the 
body was most uncooperative and made a total mess of
everything. So with that in mind, It's now undergoing a 
major stripping operation.
So now It's back to the square one and start over.

Kevin

Side note: No Hammers were used for the initial paint removal


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

... RM


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Awe dang.....


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

http://www.duplicolor.com/products/adhesionPromoter/

Highly recommended!!!! Available at finer Auto parts stores!!

After stripping (the car) wash with soap 'n water first, and read the directions on the can!!


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Anyone try this with resin bodies


----------



## kcl (Dec 27, 2009)

*Got the Primer to Stick*

Well we got the primer to stick 








Have some boo boos to fix from stripping








But all in all didn't fare to bad from the ordeal. hard to scrub 
hard when there's not much body left to work with. Break easy
Got the chassis back together with the headers
















Still have to paint the wheels or leave them alone really have not 
decided yet. Need to wet sand the body and fix and defects.
Getting there.

Kevin


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I am more impressed every time I see this build.


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Looking good. Can't wait to see this all finished up.
>Tom<


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Awesome ! :thumbsup: and lovin the Red chassis and white headers, perfect contrast. Lookin fwd to seein the body all painted up and installed


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Looks like a great save :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## gomanvongo (Jun 12, 2010)

thats sweet! I love how your chassis are an integral part of the build and finished look - so often I go to great pains to hide the chassis under the body, but you've opened my eyes to a whole new world of possibilities. You do fantastic stuff that looks like it could have been factory, if only the factory was thinking as far out of the box as you!

john


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I gotta agree with what Goman said...looks like a complete chassis build...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Perfection is the only word to describe this build!! The choice of body, (as stubborn as it was) with all that extra fluff removed, plus a stellar chassis build with all the extra detail added make up a killer combination!! I can't wait to see the whole thing complete! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kcl (Dec 27, 2009)

*Almost Done*

Well we let the paint set up a couple days and got up
enough nerve to put this THING back together.
Oddly it didn't put up a fight. It's not perfect but
considering the problems, not to bad.
Ordered decals for it should be here shortly and 
will try to get some better pics after they are on.
Anyway here it is in all it's glory you be the 
judge.

















Kevin


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

that is purty. nice touch with the wheels


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Man! Fricken SWEET!! 

Wes


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

X2 :thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Awesome!!! From an upside down bath tub to that!!! Simply amazing!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Very Cool :thumbsup:
And can't wait to see her all decal'd up, and ready for the Track 
Thanks for sharing your build with us, it's a great inspiration for me


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

I LOVE watching your customs come together!
Its rolling art! :thumbsup:


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Nice work, that looks Great.

Rob


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Great looking modified. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

kcl said:


>


Aw come on KC, you know I like yellow, why make me suffer??? That looks great!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Like that custom wheel package too... RM


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

LOL Randy!!! Really nice job kev! She sure is purdy! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: pig


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*I'll say it again...*

You sure do have a good eye for WHERE to cut and HOW MUCH to take away. We can all hog out a body... but you always seem to be able to see the hidden potential in a whole body and then craft it into something waaay cooler. :thumbsup:


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

You know Dave, I think the one thing that makes Kev's builds so dang purdy is the fact that they are just right, and by that I mean, it is because the chassis and body are part of the whole build. They always look like they were meant to be that way, chassis and body together, both integral parts of the whole car. Did I say that?  pig


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Exactly pp!! The nerf bars, the painted chassis with the pipes, and the sculpted body make a very complete, professional looking package! The matching wheels are the icing on the cake.:thumbsup::thumbsup: 

I'm still in awe with Kev's foresight. To see that build in a resin Metro takes amazing skills, which few possess. I know I would have never even considered that body for a project like this!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Jisp (Oct 19, 2008)

Kevin, from the first photo in post #1 I had a feeling this was going to be something very special. You certainly delivered and thank you for posting the build.

Cheers,
Michael. :thumbsup:


----------



## kcl (Dec 27, 2009)

Well it's Friday and no decals yet. I was hoping to finish this over
the weekend, oh well. I would like to thank everyone for all
their positive comments though out the build and for motivating
me to get back into building these cars again.
I will get pics of the finished car as soon as i get the decals
finished up.

Thanks again

Kevin :thumbsup:


----------



## kcl (Dec 27, 2009)

*Finally " It's Done "*

The Metro is finally finished. After a mail snafu and a couple of
Emails I got the decals to finish this up. I scratched the stripe
on the hood a little bit putting it on but other wise it went ok.
It's been a long road but here it is
























You can find all the build pics all 83 of them here
http://s787.photobucket.com/albums/yy151/kluckenbill/Metro/?start=all
Have a look if your so inclined. 
Thanks to all that rode along with this build

That's all

Kevin


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Heinz 57. way to go man. that is really good looking and I like the wheel treatment.


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Awesome build! You have a real eye for detail and making the whole thing work!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Crazy cool!!! I will say yet again I am totally floored at your ability to find so much coolness from an unlikely source as a Metropolitan!! You have a great eye for this stuff Kevin, and if I were to hit the jackpot it would be an honor to be able create your designs into molds for cars, with your blessing, of course!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

JUST PERFECT ! Waaay to Go Kevin :thumbsup:


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Kevin, 

Is this how you hooked up the fuel system in that great looking car?

http://s787.photobucket.com/albums/...bill/Metro/?action=view&current=scan_0013.jpg


Rob


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Looking good dirt track style KC, real good!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Glad I'm not the only yellow race fan...RM


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Way freak'n cool...


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Awesome looking dirt tracker. :thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------

